# Cake Portions.



## cosmic7 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am looking for some sort of portion control when cutting cake. Some people have given me differnt ideas on the portions depending on the size or make of the cake.

Does any one know the portions best cut for a 28cm round white chocolate cake? it is to be used as a wedding cake and I have been told that wedding cake portions are read differently? Is this right?

Thankyou in advanced. I have searched the net, read books and cant seem to find a common answer. Again thankyou!


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Short answer - there is no single answer....

Depends on
1. who cuts it [experienced?]
2. type of cake - layers/filled/iced/decorated or single round/iced/decorated or rich [mud cake, fruitcake]
3. dessert substitute or cake 'n' coffee?

single round/iced/decorated - 1 1/2 x 2 in
layers/filled/iced/decorated - 1 in. x 2 in. by two layers high 
rich [mud cake] - 1 x 2" 
rich [fruitcake] - 1 x 1" [fingers - not slabs]

For cake decorators, the definitive alternatives -

1. Wilton's Cutting guide
http://www.wilton.com/wedding/cakeinfo/cuttingguide.cfm

2 Earlene's Cutting guide - 1" x 2" - 22 servings per 9" round
http://www.earlenescakes.com/cakeservinst.htm


----------



## cosmic7 (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow!!! Thankyou very much Auzz.. I found both sites to be very imformative.

I now understand a little more  !


----------

